# Forza 4 Drifting



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Anyone else big into this? I have gotten really into it the past couple of weeks and have created a few cracking setups for a couple of cars! 

Thinking we could start a thread to share drift setups and also compare scores on different tracks?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds Awesome...i'm bang into drifting on Forza.
Started drifting on Forza 3 onto Forza 4 now and I love it..
Whats your gamer-tag n i will add you mate


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I've still only got forza 3 but haven't tried the drifting yet.....
Will give it a crack tonight I think.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

GT is GetTheMop ICame lol!!

I have a few good setups on my store front but can gift you them if you want any?


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheers Bud Request Sent


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Mr.Ry said:


> Cheers Bud Request Sent


Cheers  Must get a wee 1v1 set up later for some friendly competition :thumb:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i tend to dip my toe in the drifting pool too! not amazing at it but I give it a go.. my gamertag is kingsevo


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

ive got 2 cars i think set-up for drift. my GT is Jammy CJ mit jump on later..


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Sweet we should get a lobby set up some evening were all on and do a private drift. Not for me tonight unfortunately as I'm going out soon, ahh student life


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

ive just set up another club called "got boost" it can be a drifting club if you guys fancy joining add me and we can get a garage of drift toys


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

yeah sounds cool...i will join your club mate...any1 who wants to add me my GT is RYRY201004..


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

kings.. said:


> ive just set up another club called "got boost" it can be a drifting club if you guys fancy joining add me and we can get a garage of drift toys


ill join when i next get chance to get on..


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Anyone fancy some driving online now?

Fuiji Kiado (sp) Old Down hill 4.8 Miles, my best is 129K anyone want to have a go?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

il be on at some stage tonight if anyone fancies a blast!


----------

